# That Stinks!



## Big Don (Sep 5, 2007)

Stolen colonoscopes helped support man's gambling habit
Sep 5, 9:13 AM EDT

Pilot Online/Hampton Roads/AP
Excerpt:


 PITTSBURGH 

-- A man was sentenced to three years in prison for stealing 66 colonoscopes from hospitals in Virginia and five other states, and selling them to support his gambling addiction.
 Michael Marburger, 36, formerly of Fox Chapel, was also ordered to pay $1.6 million in restitution. He pleaded guilty in May to one of 66 counts of transporting stolen goods and agreed to accept responsibility for the other 65 counts.
 "Due to my actions, I hurt a lot of people who I love and respect," Marburger said Tuesday. "These people will forever endure the consequences of my actions and the legacy they have brought."
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/P/PA_STOLEN_COLONOSCOPES_VAOL-?SITE=VANOV&SECTION=STATE


----------



## Big Don (Sep 5, 2007)

If you don't know what a colonoscope is used for, ask any guy over fifty... he'll know...


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 6, 2007)

66 Colonoscopes, and he still couldn't find his head?


----------



## crushing (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope for his sake he didn't try to smuggle out more than one at a time! That would be a huge PItA.

Well, the article didn't provide de_tail_s, so I _***_umed.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2007)

Gee.

What next?  Bedpans, canine pooper-scoopers?

Question:  Who in the heck did he sell colonoscopes to????


----------



## Big Don (Sep 6, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Gee.
> Question:  Who in the heck did he sell colonoscopes to????


Very, VERY lonely people?


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a crappy way to make a living.:uhyeah:


----------



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> That's a crappy way to make a living.:uhyeah:


Oh, poo...


----------



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Very, VERY lonely people?


Ha ha...I guess so.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, you know your life has bottomed out when you've become the butt of internet jokes.


----------



## grydth (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds as if this criminal planned to sneak in the back door.... and he'd heard it was a wise idea to scope out his victims ahead of time.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 9, 2007)

That's two threads in a row where you've scored pun-victory in my book .


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 30, 2007)

Apparently, he had a co-conspirator who pooh-poohed the plan.


----------

